# Researching before i jump in and sink



## bwulf100176 (Sep 15, 2011)

A few prolly common questions about water sources

1. where i currently live i can not hook up a r/o d/i unit and local lfs's dont sell r/o water can i use water from wal-mart for my tank

2. A fellow friend said he used a r/v filter hooked up to his garden hose for his reef tanks with sucess idk if that is possible or adviseable.

3. can i use a tap water filter from my lfs in a reef tank not sure since wont help with t.d.s at all or will it.

4. and prolly a stupid question but can i use water conditoners or just let my water for my salt mix sit a day or two to let the cholorine disapate?

Any suguestions on this matter be a great help


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

bwulf100176 said:


> A few prolly common questions about water sources
> 
> 1. where i currently live i can not hook up a r/o d/i unit and local lfs's dont sell r/o water can i use water from wal-mart for my tank
> 
> ...




Hope all that helps!


----------



## bwulf100176 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you i'll invest in an ro unit that has the hose attachment


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

This is the one I have.

Watergeneral: Aquarium Water Purification Systems


----------

